# مشرفين جدد - مسابقة جديد - مفاجأت كثيرة



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد الي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكم يا احبة​ 
ها هي اسرة منتديات الكنيسة تكبر من جديد و تضم لها اربع مشرفين جدد و هم:​ 
*mrmr120* مشرفة لقسم *ركن حواء*​ 
*فراشة مسيحية* مشرفة لقسم *الترحيب والتعارف*​ 
*K A T Y* مشرفة للقسم *المسيحي العام*​ 
*al safer_3* مشرف لمنتدى *الحوار الأسلامي (تم تغيير اسم منتدى حوار الاديان الى الحوار الاسلامي لوضوح الاسم و هدفه و لنزع الالتباس عن محتوى مواضيع القسم)*​ 

كما تسلم كل من مشرفينا السابقين (*السمردلي* و *KERO KINGOOO* ) مهمة جديدة لكل واحد منهم و هي:​ 
بأشراف *السمردلي* على *المنتدى الثقافي* 
و
أشراف *KERO KINGOOO* على *المنتدى الترفيهي العام*​ 

الف ممبرو للمشرفين الجديد, و ربنا يستخدمهم لمجد اسمه و يكونون سبب بركة لاخرين​ 
=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=​

المسابقة الجديد مسابقة التصميم​ 
سيتم عمل مسابقة تصميم يقوم فيها الاعضاء بعمل تصميم بالفوتوشوب او اي برنامج اخر و طرحها في الموضوع و بعدها سيتم التقييم و اعلان الفائز و هناك بعض القوانين:​ 

ان يكون التصميم من عمل العضو و فكرته
يخق للعضو ان ينزل 3 تصاميم كحد اقصى لكن ليس بصورة اجبارية, اي يحق له الاشتراك بتصميم واحد​
موضوع التصميم سيكون عيد الحب valentine​
سيكون البدأ من اليوم على الموضوع التالي: مسابقة التصميم من 11 الى 21 فيبراير (في جائزة للفائز) 
و الى عشرة ايام من بداية المسابقة
يعني بدينا 11 و ننتهي 21​
هناك هدية للفائز​
=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=

الان نعلن ان منتدى الكنيسة هو اكبر منتدى مسيحي باللغة العربية
ففيه قد تعدينا الا 200 الف مشاركة و قربنا ال 10 الاف عضو

فليكن الثمر ثلاثو و ستون و مئة

الخطوة التالي هي ان نطمح ان نكون من اكبر المواقع المسيحية ايضا جنيا الى اكبر المنتديات

في الايام القادمة ستشهدون اضافة الكتاب المقدس و التفاسير و الرد على الشبهات على صفحات الموقع التي ستكون الخطوة الاولى فقط من اضافة اكبر مكتبة مسيحية على صفحات الموقع
​


توضيح:

دائما ما نتضايق من من تمسيتنا بالعرب لاننا عامة لسنا عرب بل فرضت علينا اللغة العربية
تسمية الموقع و المنتدى لا علاقة لها بصلتنا او صلة الاعضاء بالعرب او العروبة, فقط اننا منتدى يكتب محتواه باللغة العربية​ 
لذلك لاحظتوا ان اسم منتدانا اصبح منتدى الكنيسة لنزع صفة العربية الي لا يحبذها و يستنكرها البعض​ 
لذلك قمنا ايضا بشراء موقع اخر فرعي لنزع هذا الالتباس و للشهرة ايضا
www.church-forums.com
يمكنك الان ان تدخل المنتديات من كلا الرابطين و سيكون المحتوى كله نفس الشه بالتمام و الكمال​ 

=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=​ 

يا رب يا واحة و راحة لكل التعبانين
يا نور و شمس الدفى لقلوبنا الباردانين​ 
لنكن مع بعض مكملين بعضنا جاعلين من المنتدى واحة المسيح لكل التعبانين الذين وعدهم المسيح بالراحة​ 
و لنجعل المنتدى يشع بنور المسيح و يدفئ القلوب البردانة​ 
صلاتي ان يستخدمكم الرب في هذه الخدمة الرائعة​ 

سلام و نعمة​ 

​


----------



## tina_tina (11 فبراير 2007)

الفففففففففففففففففف مبروككككككككككككككك
لكل المشرفين الجدد والمهام الجديدة ويارب فى تالق كده دايما
وعقبال جميع الاعضاء الباقيين
وربنا يعوض تعبكم​


----------



## Scofield (11 فبراير 2007)

ألـــــــــــــــــــــف ألــــــــــــــــــــف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد و القدامى على الأشراف و الأقسام الجديدة
وفعلا فكرة تغير الاسم  لحوار الاديان كانت المفروض تتعمل من زمان علشان ميكونش فيه حجة من اى شخص ويا ريت اللى يكتب موضوع مخالف يتم تنبيهه مرة واحدة و اذا تكررت فالطرد حتى يتعلم الجميع أحترام القوانين و النظام
و مبروك على الموقع الجديد
ويا رب يكون موقع الكنيسة من أكبر المواقع المسيحية على مستوى العالم و ربنا يستخدمه لجذب النفوس له و أنارة العقول
ألــــــــــــــف شكر ليك يا روك على مجهوداتك و ربنا يباركك


----------



## القيصر (11 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
لجميع للمشرفين الجدد. 
والرب يبارككم ويعوض تعبكم فعلا تستحقوها
ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم و التطور لمنتدانا الرائع .


----------



## THE GALILEAN (11 فبراير 2007)

مبروك لكل المشرفين والرب يحمي المنتدى والقائمين عليه 

الرب يبارككم †

آمين


----------



## K A T Y (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ياروك علي ثقتك الغاليه ​ 
ويارب اكون قد الثقة ديه ​ 
:yahoo: والف مبروك لباقي المشرفين:yahoo: ​ 
صلوا من اجلي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 فبراير 2007)

*الف الف مبرووووووووووك للكل اعضاء مباركين و أعضاء و مشرفين و محاورين و للجميع

و للمنتدى و لروك و مينا و ميرنا 

ربنا يبارك عملكم و خدمتكم يا احلى اسرة و احلى عيلة جوة أروع كنيسة​*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (11 فبراير 2007)

*انا مش عارف ايه الثقة ديه يا روك يا حبيبى
ربنا يخليني ليك وللمنتدي العظيم
ويكرم اصلك ويعلي مراتبك ويبعد عنك ولاد الحرام ويرزقك بولاد الحلال اللى زيى
وكل سنة وانت طيب والف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد
وبالاخص اختي الغالية كاتي
وحبيبي السمردلي
وعزيزتي مرمر 
والاخ الكبير السفير 
وفراشة الفراشة*


----------



## jim_halim (11 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك ... 

ربنا يبارك في المنتدي و في كل الأعضاء و المشرفين .. 

و فعلاً أنتوا تستحقوا المكانة الكبيرة دي ..


----------



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد الي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكم يا احبة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اٍستجب يا رب :yaka: .​


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك ياشباب وانشاء الله نشوف بقة الشغل على اصولة 
والف مبروك ياروك ان المنتدى من اكبر المنتديات اللي باللغه العربية 
الف الف مبروك


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 فبراير 2007)

*الاخ الغالي ماي روك
نعمة وسلام 
بجد مش عارفين نشكرك اذتي علي كل التعب
 وكل العطاء ده انت كل يوم بتثبت لنـــــا انــــك
 ابن المسيح الحقيقي اللي  بيبذل نفسه من 
اجل الاخرين . الف شكر علي تعبك وعلي محبتك

ربنا يعوضك ويباركك ويخليك للمنتدي ولا خوتك في المسيح *


----------



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> الفففففففففففففففففف مبروككككككككككككككك​
> 
> لكل المشرفين الجدد والمهام الجديدة ويارب فى تالق كده دايما
> وعقبال جميع الاعضاء الباقيين​
> وربنا يعوض تعبكم​


ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك ...فأنت من أروع الأعضاء في منتدانا .




ٌREMON قال:


> ألـــــــــــــــــــــف ألــــــــــــــــــــف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد و القدامى على الأشراف و الأقسام الجديدة
> وفعلا فكرة تغير الاسم لحوار الاديان كانت المفروض تتعمل من زمان علشان ميكونش فيه حجة من اى شخص ويا ريت اللى يكتب موضوع مخالف يتم تنبيهه مرة واحدة و اذا تكررت فالطرد حتى يتعلم الجميع أحترام القوانين و النظام
> و مبروك على الموقع الجديد
> ويا رب يكون موقع الكنيسة من أكبر المواقع المسيحية على مستوى العالم و ربنا يستخدمه لجذب النفوس له و أنارة العقول
> ألــــــــــــــف شكر ليك يا روك على مجهوداتك و ربنا يباركك


أخي الحبيب :
أشكرك من كل قلبي على دعواتك الصادقه و أمنياتك الرائعه .



القيصر قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> لجميع للمشرفين الجدد.
> والرب يبارككم ويعوض تعبكم فعلا تستحقوها
> ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم و التطور لمنتدانا الرائع .


ربنا يبارك فيك .
لا تنسى أنه عندك مهام اٍضافيه من الآن فصاعدا :smil12: !



THE GALILEAN قال:


> مبروك لكل المشرفين والرب يحمي المنتدى والقائمين عليه
> 
> الرب يبارككم †
> 
> آمين


شكرا لك يا أخي الحبيب .
نتمنى لك التوفيق دائما و أبدا .



jim_halim قال:


> الف الف مبروك ...
> 
> ربنا يبارك في المنتدي و في كل الأعضاء و المشرفين ..
> 
> و فعلاً أنتوا تستحقوا المكانة الكبيرة دي ..


شكرا لك أيها العضو الرائع جدا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 فبراير 2007)

*الف مبروك للاخوة الاحباء 
علي المهام الجديدة واللي انتم اهل لها لنشاطكم
 الملحوظ والمثمر في كل الاقسام
مبروك لمرمر علي ركن حواء وياريت تخلي بالك من الموضة
 وعلشان متكونش مكلفة للرجال حرصا علي الميزانية

مبروك يا فراشة المسيح قسم الترحيب ويارب المنتدي 
يوصل علي ايدك المليون شخص لانه الترحيب الاول ده 
واجهة لنا وللمنتدي وانت اهل له 

كاتي مبروك عليكي القسم المسيحي العام  ودي مهمة 
جامدة ربنا يقويكي عليها وتثمر بواسطتك اكثر واكثر 

السفير يا بطل مبروك عليك قسم الحوار الاسلامي وكلنا 
نعلم انها مهمة ليست بسيطة ولكن انت قدها وربنا هيكون
 معاك ويتمجد اسمه علي ايدك بأذن المسيح ونشاطك فيه 
واضح ومشرف لنا يا سفيرنا ربنا معاك ويوفقك 

الف مبروك عليكم جميعا الاشراف علي الاقسام المهمة 
وربنا يباركم 
معلش الهدايا والورد زي بعض علشان ميكونش فيه تفرقة عنصرية
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبةبداية  الصيام النهاردة*

:36_15_15: :36_15_15: :36_15_15: :36_15_15: 
:16_4_8: :16_4_8: :16_4_8: :16_4_8:


----------



## heidi (12 فبراير 2007)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووك *

*و عقبال المنتدى ما يبقى اكبر كمان و كمان *
*حقيقى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم *
*و يزيدها دايما اكتر و اكتر *​


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 فبراير 2007)

*اخي السمردلي 
سلام ونعمة 
اولا كل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة بداية الصيام اليوم
ثانيا الف الف مبروك علي المهمة الجديدة الاشراف 
علي المنتدي الثقافي ربنا معاك ونتمني نشوف
 تطوير واشياء جديده علي ايدك فانت اهل لذلك 
ونشاطك ومواضيعك تؤهلك لاستلام هذه المهمة 

رنا يوفقك ويبارك عملك 

:36_13_3: :708cg: :16: :ab8: 

*


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 فبراير 2007)

اخي كيرو 
سلام ونعمة 
الف مبرووووووووووك عليك المنتدي الاشراف علي الترفيهي 
شد حيلك بقي وطور المنتدي بس خلي بالك من الخناقات 
بين البنات والاولاد يحصل ضرب ولا حاجة تيجي فيك بونية 
ولا مقص طاير يعوروك خلي بالك احنا عوزينك فلازم تخلي 
معاك حاجة تفض بيها الاشتياكات ذي دي. :t32: او دي :186fx: 
ربنا يوفقك ويبارك خطواتك 
بص بالنسبة لموقعك مينفعش غير الهديه دي

:20: :smil5: :689ow: :319yb:


----------



## دانى (12 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد الي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكم يا احبة​
> 
> ها هي اسرة منتديات الكنيسة تكبر من جديد و تضم لها اربع مشرفين جدد و هم:​
> *mrmr120* مشرفة لقسم *ركن حواء*​
> ...


​ومعك ايضا استاذنا ماى روك

اولا الف مبروك لكل الحبايب الذين تم اختيارهم لهذة المهام الكبيرة

ربنا يسندكم ويقويكم ويعطبكم الحكمة فى التعامل مع الاخرين

ثانيا 

ماى روك فى كل مرة تختار اشخاص جدد ارى فيك النظرة الثاقبة للاشخاص

المناسبين لكل مهمة ربنا يعطيك ويعوضك على قدر عطائك الفياض لكل الناس

سلام المسيح يسدد خطواتك اخى الحبيب

وسلام لكل المشرفين الجدد والقداما


----------



## ارووجة (12 فبراير 2007)

[B]alf alf mbrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook
mrmr   
frasha
katy
el safer
smrdaly
kero

tstahloo kl kher wllahy ^_^

wrbna  ya"lly elmawqa"  aktr  waktrr
weykon akbr  makea"  mo bs bllogha ela"arabya  enma  bkll elloghat[/B]


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2007)

*الف مبروك يا مرمر*:36_3_11:* وفراشه *:36_3_11:*وكاتى*:36_3_11:* والسفير*:36_3_11:

* ولونى فراشه من اولها ندله معايا وهى فاهمه بس ما علينا كاتى ومرمر هيقوفو جنبى ولا العوزه*

*باقه ورد لكل واحد فيكم *

*ولروك واحده علشان ميزعلش *:36_3_11:

*ومينا بردو علشان بيتعب كتير *:36_3_11:​


----------



## المسيح هو الله (12 فبراير 2007)

مبروووووووووووك


----------



## lovebjw (12 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك لكل مشرف جديد
وامين ربنا هو اللى يستخدمكو فى كل مكان تكونو فيه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (12 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا ليكم يا اخوتى
وبالنسبة للسمردلى هوة يستحق كل خير*


----------



## mrmr120 (12 فبراير 2007)

بجد مرسى على ثقتك فينا ياروك 
ومبروك لكل المشرفين 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياروك​


----------



## Nemoo (12 فبراير 2007)

*مبرووووووووووووووك كلكم قد المسؤليه وتستاهلوها  بجد مبروك*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 فبراير 2007)

*الف الف مبروووووووووك بجد تستحقوها بكل جدارة ربنا معاكم

جـــــــــو​*


----------



## meraaa (12 فبراير 2007)

الف مليووووووون دشليووووووون مبرووووووك لكل المشرفين الجداد وكل اللى اخد مهام تانى 
وبجد كلكم تستحقوها وقد المسئوليه وياااااااااااااارب تكونوا سبب بركه لناس كتييييير وللمنتدى كله:36_3_22: :36_3_22: :36_3_22: :36_3_22: :36_3_22: :36_3_22: :36_3_22: :36_3_22: :36_3_22: :36_3_22: وقلوب اعضاء المنتدى كله معاكم
ربنا معاكم يااااااااااااااارب ويقويكم​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

الففففف مبروك ل ( كاتى ) و (فراشة ) و (مرمر ) و ( السفير ) و (السمردلى ) و (كيرو ) .. ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمة .. ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 فبراير 2007)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك*

*لكل المشرفين الجدد *

*وربنا يقويكم علي الخدمة في المنتدي*

*ومبروك لينا علي نزع كلمة العربية من المنتدي*

*الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## twety (12 فبراير 2007)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووك*
*ليك ياروك اولا انت المنتدى الجديد*
*وان المنتدى بيفيد ناس كتير جدا*
*ربنا يستخدمه يجذب الناس ويكون فعلا بركه للكل*
*والف مبروك للمشرفين الجداد*
*وربنا يستخدمك ويستخدم الكل لمجد اسمه*


----------



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2007)

مبروك للمشرفين الجدد وربنا يقوى ويعين المشرفين القدامى على المسئوليه الجديده لهم ورجاء خاص مفيش حد يفهمى غلط  فى كلمه ( يعين ) اقصد يقويهم مش يشيلهم 
مع تحياتى


----------



## mars666 (12 فبراير 2007)

اولا مبروك للمشرفين 
ثانيا يا مي روك اذا لم تكن عربي فبي اي لغه تريدناء ان اتخاطب معك  اختار واحد 
فرنسي 
انجليزي 
روسي 
عبري


----------



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2007)

بمناسبه الترقيه والصوم المقدس عايز تعرفونى ازاى اكون مشرف


----------



## بنت مسلمه (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد
بارك فيكم  واتمنى ان تكونو مثالين كما كان الذين قبلكم
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## لؤي حداد (12 فبراير 2007)

:Love_Mailbox: الف الف شكرررررررر


----------



## النسر الدهبي (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## emy (12 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروووووووك للى المشرفين الجدد
وربنا يقويكم امام المسؤليه 
وربنا يساعدكم ويقويكم​


----------



## ororniny (13 فبراير 2007)

*ألف مليوووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد والقدامى وربنا يقويكم على هذة المسئولية*


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد ودايما في تقدم يا اجمل منتد انا شفتة 
وكمان عجباني فكرة تغير اسم الموقع وانشاء الله دايما لقدام باذن المسيح


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (13 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
لجميع للمشرفين الجدد


----------



## عمادالمصرى (13 فبراير 2007)

انا عماد المصرى انا عاوز اكون مشرف على برامج ممكن ولا لكن انا محتفظ بلموقع لنة جميل للغاية انا عاوز اكون مشرف او اية حاجة اتمنى واشكركم جميعنا وربنا يعوضكم على المجهود اللى انتو بتبزلوة لصالح المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## twety (13 فبراير 2007)

*يالهوووووووووووووى*
*من اولها كده ياعماد عاوز تبقى مشرف*
*عموما مش بعيد عن ربنا كل حاجه*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## twety (13 فبراير 2007)

*يالهوووووووووووووى*
*من اولها كده ياعماد عاوز تبقى مشرف*
*عموما مش بعيد عن ربنا كل حاجه*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (13 فبراير 2007)

*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: *


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (13 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد وسعيد جدا بالاخبار السارة30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: :gy0000: :gy0000: :59: :59:


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (13 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد وربنا يكون معكم ويساعدكم على المهام الجديدة 
انا معكم من الان والى انقضاء الدهر


----------



## veansea (13 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك لكيتى ولمرمر 
البنات الذيذة فى المنتدى وربنا يعوض تعبهم
ويقف جنبهم


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 فبراير 2007)

*مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد  
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
تستهلوها كلكم بجد

وورونا النشاط بقي فى التصميمات 
انا ماليش فيها خالص
يا خساره:smil13: 
بس انتم الخيط والبكره 
ربنا معاكم 
ويعوض تعب محبتك يا روك*​


----------



## mrmr120 (13 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة خيط وبكرة 
دى ياجيرل
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## anya (13 فبراير 2007)

سلام رئيس السلام مع الجميع  بركة خاصة ياروك  ربنا يتمجد في حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه   نشكر الرب من اجل الوزنة الي  اعطاها لك يستخدمك   الرب يسوع   ويحميك من  كل شر وشبه شر   خطوة رائعة    ربنا  يبارك تعب محبتكم يار


----------



## عمادالمصرى (13 فبراير 2007)

وفيها اية لما اكون مشرف انا يعنى مش بفهم فى النت انا على العموم انت رفضينى انى اكون مشرف خلاص انا اسف انى كنت اسرعت فى كلمى انى عاوز اكون مشرف انا كنت واصق انكم مش هتكسفونى ابدا شكرا جزيلا وباااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## Scofield (13 فبراير 2007)

عمادالمصرى قال:


> وفيها اية لما اكون مشرف انا يعنى مش بفهم فى النت انا على العموم انت رفضينى انى اكون مشرف خلاص انا اسف انى كنت اسرعت فى كلمى انى عاوز اكون مشرف انا كنت واصق انكم مش هتكسفونى ابدا شكرا جزيلا وباااااااااااااااااااى



وهو اى واحد يقول عاوز الاشراف يخده على طول؟
فيه شروط و بعدين انت عارف اقل مشرف من اللى اترشحوه عنده كام مشاركة و كام موضوع


----------



## twety (13 فبراير 2007)

*ايه يابنى*
*انت زعلت ليه كده*
*انا مش قصدى بامانه انا كنت بهزر معاك*
*ياسيدى ربنا يديك وتكون اللى انت عاوزة*
*اسفه ليك وبقولك تانى انا كنت بهزر*


----------



## فادية (13 فبراير 2007)

مبرووك للجميع معلش جيت متاخرة  سامحوني 
الف مبروك للجميع وربنا يبارككم كلكم


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2007)

*الف مبرووووووووك للجميع

وفى تقدم دائم 

وتحيه خاصه للسمردلى *


----------



## sh-elameer (14 فبراير 2007)

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين 
والف مبروك للمشرفين 
وربنا يقويكم ويبارككم


----------



## mase7ya (14 فبراير 2007)

مبروووكككك لجميع المشرفين الجدد :smil12:


----------



## maria123 (14 فبراير 2007)

الف مبرووووووووك للجميع


----------



## hany5000 (14 فبراير 2007)

*الف الف مليون مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
وعقبالنا احنا  كمان*


----------



## elsadawey2 (15 فبراير 2007)

فكره حلوه تغيير اسم المنتدي من حوار الأديان الي الحوار الأسلامي هتساعدكم كتير في التهرب من الرد لما حد يجيب سيرة النصرانية وهتقولوا ان المنتدي دا للحوار الاسلامي وبس ودا طبعا مفهوم من قبل ومن بعد تغيير الأسم كمان بس ازاي بقي هيبقي حوار اسلامي وانتو نصرانيين وهتحاوروا مسلمين فيه ومادام في طرف مسلم وطرف مش مسلم اللي هو انتوا يبقي ازاي هيكون اسلامي عشان الحوار يكون اسلامي لازم كل المتحاورين فيه يكونوا مسلمين وبس واللي علي غير ملة الاسلام ما ينفعش يتحاوروا فيه لانه اسلامي وبس انا بأقترح تغيروا الاسم تاني وتسموه منتدي الهجوم علي الاسلام ودا فعلا هيكون الأسم المثالي


----------



## My Rock (15 فبراير 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> انا بأقترح تغيروا الاسم تاني وتسموه منتدي الهجوم علي الاسلام ودا فعلا هيكون الأسم المثالي


 
غالي و الطلب رخيص... نغيره للهجوم على الاسلام, او تعرية الاسلام, او فضح الاسلام او فضح محمد و تعريته؟ مين يزود يا ناس؟

مع الاسف في ناس مثلك تنزل مستوى الاحترام لدرجتك...

مش عاجبك المنتدى و تدريبه اتفضل من غير مطرود


----------



## Fady4Jesus (15 فبراير 2007)

*ألف مبروك على الترقيات والمشرفين الجدد...عايز أعرف إزاي أبعت مساهماتي في المسابقة؟...هنا في الموضوع ده؟​*


----------



## elsadawey2 (15 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> غالي و الطلب رخيص... نغيره للهجوم على الاسلام, او تعرية الاسلام, او فضح الاسلام او فضح محمد و تعريته؟ مين يزود يا ناس؟
> 
> مع الاسف في ناس مثلك تنزل مستوى الاحترام لدرجتك...
> 
> مش عاجبك المنتدى و تدريبه اتفضل من غير مطرود



ايه الداعي للكلام اللي مالوش اساس من الصحه بقولك ان في ناس بتنزل مستوي الاحترام لدرجتي ولو اني مش فاهم انت اصلا تقصد ايه لان الجمله ركيكه قوي ومالهاش اي معني لكن عادي احنا المسلمين اتعودنا علي الهجوم الأعمي دا منكم وخلاص ما عادش بيفرق معانا لكن اللي انا مش معاك فيه ان انت او مليون زيك تقدر تهاجم الاسلام الا باساليب رخيصه مبتذله لا تنم الا عن حقد دفين وجهل أعمي وجهل بصفه عامه بكل معني الكلمة لان انت لو بتفكر شويه كنت تعرف ان لا انت ولا مليون ولا مليار زيك تقدروا تهاجمو الاسلام ولا تعروه علي حد قولك ولا تفضحوه والا كان غيرك اشطر من أكتر من 1400 سنه والاسلام قوي شامخ وهيضل قوي وشامخ زي ما بدأ من 1400 سنه واكتر وبرغم كل الحاقدين أمثالك علي مر مئات السنين واللي نجح فيه اربابك واللي هما علي شاكلتك ابقي انجح انت فيه وعلي راي المثل الي خادته القارعه تبقي تاخده ام شعر :t33:  وادينا مستنينك يا بطل يا صخره عشان تقضي علي الاسلام وتنهي عليه بس يا ريت بسرعه لان الموضوع دا أخد من غيرك 1400 سنه وأكتر وما نجحوش وأعتقد انك لازم تسرع شويه لاني ما أعتقدش انك هتعيش كمان الف وربعميت سنه ودا اكيد يعني فياريت تكسف جهودك شويه وتولع حربك ضد الاسلام في اسرع وقت لان دقات قلب المرأ قائله له ان الحياة دقائق وثواني


----------



## elsadawey2 (15 فبراير 2007)

ولو سمحت تقولي يعني ايه المنتدي وتدريبه عشان مش فاهمها دي كمان


----------



## النسر الدهبي (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## anya (15 فبراير 2007)

عماد المصري  ماتزعل  حقك علينا لكن افتكر المسيح هو رب المجد ولد في  مزود  بسيط  علما هو ملك الملوك ورب الارباب  اتمنى  من الرب يسوع ان  يضع في قلبك التواضع والمحبة الي اعطاها لنا المسيح تنسكب في قلبك اخونا المابارك


----------



## anya (15 فبراير 2007)

elsadawey2 الترنيمة تقول ياربنا  اعطي الشفاء لكل من يريد حضرتك تدافع عن  رسول  غشاش  متخلف تعرف محمدك  كسر الوصايا العشر كلها  الله  قال  لا تكدب محمد  حلل الكدب بثلاث حالات  الله قال  لا  تزني محمدك زنا مع ماريا  القبطية على سرير حفصة  الله قال  لا تقتل   تعبت يدا الرسول من خنق اعناق المشركين  فاي رسول انت تدافع  عنه  واي شرف الي  عند رسولك   ما عندوش شرف صدق  انتم  مساكين  لان المسيح له كل المجد قال اعمى يقود اعمى الاثنان يقعا في الحفرة وانتم  عميان  لان انت ولدت مسلم وتعيش مسلم  وتموت مسلم فتش الكتب  كلها تشهد للمسيح حتى قرانك ولو احنا ما نعترف بالقران  يارب يشفيك ويعينك على الظلال الي انت فيه محمد  خدعة فوق


----------



## merola (15 فبراير 2007)

مبرررررررررررووووووووووك ليكم كلكم عقبالى ييييييااااااااااا رب


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 فبراير 2007)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..

سامحونى يا جماعة على عدم معرفتى بكل التغييرات الجديده ... يعنى لسه بستعيد الفورمة بس  ..

و الف مبروك للمرفين الجدد كاتى وفراشة ومرمر وسفير ...

و الف مبروك للحبيب السمردلى على توليه إشراف المنتدى الثقافى .. فهو يستحق عن جدارة 

و الف مبروك للحبيب رامى على توليه إشراف المنتدى الترفيهى و المسابقات .. فانت تستحقه أخى الحبيب 

ربنا ينمى خدمتك و يقويكم ...


----------



## Fadie (16 فبراير 2007)

مبروك لجميع الاحباء الله يبارك مجهوداتكم و يثمرها و اعتذر عن التأخير فى تهنئتكم جميعا


----------



## hany5000 (16 فبراير 2007)

فعلا  مسبقات   رائعه


----------



## merola (17 فبراير 2007)

طب يا جماعة حنعرض الشغل فييييييييييين


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> طب يا جماعة حنعرض الشغل فييييييييييين


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعة دة اللينك بتاع المسابقة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15550​


----------



## النسر الدهبي (18 فبراير 2007)

merçi a5awati


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2007)

*مشاركات مميزة في المسابقة... *

*الي مش مشارك لحد الان, يلحق حاله, باقي 3 ايام للمشاركة...*


----------



## coptic hero (21 فبراير 2007)

اخوتى الآحباء 

الف مليوووووون مبروك وحقيقى تستاهلوها بس شدوا حيلكم عاوزين نبقى افضل منتدى مسيحى فى العالم وسامحونى على التأخير فى التهنئه وذلك لظروف وفاة والدى المسيح يعطينا جميعا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 فبراير 2007)

*هيرووووووووووووو

حمدالله على سلامتك

و البقية فى حياتك

ماتغيبش عننا تانى ​*


----------



## دانى (21 فبراير 2007)

حبيبى هيرو وحشتنا كتير جدا حمدا لله على سلامتك

لاتحزن حبيبى لان والدك  الان هو شفيع لك فى السماء مع المسيح

ربنا معاك ونشوفك على طول

ونشوف مداخلاتك الرائعة ربنا يحافظ عليك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## twety (21 فبراير 2007)

هيرو حمدلله على سلامتك ربنا يعزيك انت واسرتك ويديكوا السلام ارجع تانى بقى ويلا ورينى اللماضه والردود اللى بقف قدامها متنحه مش بعرف ارد بس بكون مبسوطه يلا ارجع يابطل ربنا معاك وصليلى كتيييييييييير


----------



## mrmr120 (21 فبراير 2007)

حمدلله على السلامة ياهيرو 
والبقية فى حياتك​


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> اخوتى الآحباء
> 
> الف مليوووووون مبروك وحقيقى تستاهلوها بس شدوا حيلكم عاوزين نبقى افضل منتدى مسيحى فى العالم وسامحونى على التأخير فى التهنئه وذلك لظروف وفاة والدى المسيح يعطينا جميعا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى


 
*أخي الحبيب coptic hero*
*أنظر الى محبتك اخواتك في المسيح*
*واجب عزاء لاخونا الحبيب *

*ربنا يعزيك حبيبي*


----------



## emy (22 فبراير 2007)

_البقيه فى حياتك يا هيرو ويقويك امين_​


----------



## veansea (22 فبراير 2007)

البقيه فى حياتك يا هيرو ومتزعلش نفسك هو اكيد دلوقتى مستريح فى حضن المسيح فمتزعلش عشان متزعلهوش هو صدقنى دلوقتى يا بخته مرتاح فى حضن احن واحد على وجهه الكون كله
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومتزعلش نفسك


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد وربنا يبارك خدمه كل المشرفين وكل القائمين على المنتدى وكل الاعضاء  وربنا يبارك فى المنتدى ويجعله فى تقدم واذدهار:yaka:


----------



## mrmr120 (3 مارس 2007)

ياروك فين اعلان المسابقة ​


----------

